# RLG - Roolife Group



## System (9 October 2016)

OpenDNA has developed proprietary artificial intelligence and machine learning software that is of potential use to any website, mobile application or digital platform that sells content (such as publishers and advertisers), or sells products or services (any e-commerce business), as well as any platform or e-business that wants better data analytics in relation to its individual users.

It is anticipated that OPN will list on the ASX during November 2016.


----------



## Ann (12 April 2019)

There is an article about this company, I am wondering if they are priming the pumps (no I don't mean pump and dump) I just mean to bring it to life. It has been lying dormant since it listed. I will add a chart to show it is doing slightly more than flat lining. Twiggs weekly money flow has lifted to just above 0%. There appears to be a bit of volume happening. AI doesn't do it for me but there must be some tech investors out there who will lap this one up.

*OpenDNA strengthens online marketing capabilities with Blackglass acquisition*

_Artificial intelligence and e-commerce marketing company OpenDNA (ASX: OPN) has moved to expand its digital marketing capabilities after signing an agreement to acquire Blackglass from IncentiaPay (ASX: INP).


Under the agreement, OpenDNA will acquire all the issued shares in Sydney-based Blackglass, a wholly owned subsidiary of IncentiaPay.


OpenDNA will pay $300,000 for the acquisition of the digital strategy and tactics company, funding the purchase out of existing cash reserves.


The firm is confident the acquisition will deliver immediate additional revenue from existing Blackglass clients, while providing complementary and synergistic digital marketing capabilities given the purchase aligns with the operations of its subsidiary, CHOOSE Digital.


OpenDNA also expects the Blackglass purchase to provide an extended potential customer base for its artificial intelligence platform.


“The acquisition is seen by the company’s board as being complementary to the company’s existing business strategy and model in that it provides a significant low-cost opportunity to expand and develop the company’s existing businesses,” OpenDNA chief executive officer Bryan Carr said.


“It further facilitates the deployment of the OpenDNA Artificial Intelligence System into new markets and customer sectors.” More...
_
This is yesterdays delayed chart. There was no movement in the price today so it will just have another line beside the one on yesterday's chart.


----------



## System (6 December 2019)

On December 6th, 2019, OpenDNA Limited (OPN) changed its name and ASX code to Roolife Group Limited (RLG).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 November 2020)

*Roolife Group Limited (ASX:RLG)*



The RooLife Group provides fully integrated digital marketing and eCommerce services, focusing on driving the online sales of products and services for our partner brands. 

RooLife is powered by the proprietary hyper-personalisation and profiling Artificial Intelligence System, RooLife provides personalised, real-time, targeted marketing. 

- _soon to make an effort at profile raising_


----------

